# My Dilemma



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, many of you know that we are on a seriously limited budget right now. Money is more than tight for us. Today, I ran out of laundry soap. My question is this. Do I spend the nearly 10 dollars needed to get all the stuff to make my own, which will last me nearly 3 months. OR, do I spend 2.50 on a bottle that will last me about a week and wait a bit longer for the switch? I'm already using vinegar instead of fabric softener. (not all that impressed with the results, but sticking with it) My total budget for groceries this week for 6 people is about 40 dollars. My total budget for household expenses is about 20, and that has to include dog and cat food. (the cats are going)


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Ninn, is that your budget for the week? If so, I know it would run you short this week, but I'd be tempted to go ahead and get all the laundry soap stuff and start using it. That expense now will make the next weeks budget lighter. If you go through $2.50 in store bought liquid a week, you're going to have spent that $10 within a month, and still be spending another $10 next month. I know it's a tough call.

If you don't want to do that, could you go ahead and buy the $2.50 soap to get you through this week and maybe one of the ingredients (say the washing soda) for the homemade soap. Then next week pick up another ingredient (the borax). You could still do your wash, and be working your way to the cheaper solution.

I'm no expert, these are only suggestions!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I would bite the bullet and get it all so you can make the next couple month's budget easier; plus you have the benefit of having the next 3 months supply right there. 

You know how it often goes; you put it off planning to get it next week, but then something else comes up, etc.  This way, you got it, and it's one less thing to worry about. Even if you have to eat boxed macaroni and cheese 2 or 3 times this week. It's difficult now, but it will be worth it when next week (and the next 3 months) comes around. :goodjob:

When we're working with super tight budgets, you gotta do whatever you have to do to stay on pace so you're not fighting that constantly behind syndrome. I'm sure many of us can relate! :duel:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

I've heard the phrase "It's expensive to be poor".

I would either go ahead and get the $10 worth of supplies, or if that made my family go hungry for the next week, I think I would start buying the soap ingredients a little at a time until I had enough to start making the soap.


----------

